# Hunting for parasites



## squirrelpot (Aug 5, 2017)

If I gently reverse-combed a mouse and then examined the comb under a microscope to hunt for lice, fleas, mites or eggs, would this be a reliable guide to spotting parasitic infestations?


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

I never experimented with this. However, I do not think it would be an efficient or accurate method IMO.

A good and very simple way of spotting parasitic infestations are monitoring the behavior and coat quality of your mice.
Are they itching a lot or more irritated? A sign of an infestation or just cleaning
Are there scabs on their skin? A sign of fighting or major infestation
Are there bald spots? A sign of barbering or an infestation
Does their fur seem untidy or not groomed properly? A sign of illness or early/minor infestation

In addition, lice are visible with the naked-eye. Mites' eggs can often be spotted attached to the hair follicles as white oval shapes with the naked-eye or magnifying glass.

If you do try it though, please share how it goes!


----------



## squirrelpot (Aug 5, 2017)

My goal was to see how the olive oil treatment is progressing.

I've just combed her and examined the comb under the microscope. Not a trace of any egg or creepy-crawly. The comb is not fine enough to really remove clingy creatures from her fur, so I doubt whether this test is reliable, but at least it was interesting.

After three olive oil treatments at 4 day intervals her coat is luxuriously soft and full, and all the bald patches are fluffing over really well. The nasty bald spots on her face have disappeared. I've attached two photos of the dear girl. She's lively but also laid-back and super-friendly.

(Wow the size limitation on uploading photos here is very draconian, feels like the 1990s!)


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Unrelated, but she's adorable! :love1 Glad to hear she's doing well.


----------



## squirrelpot (Aug 5, 2017)

Meanwhile here's her nephew Inigo, 4½ weeks old


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Looking at the photos, the mouse looks like it is/was affected by mites. The baldness around the eyes is tell tale. Perhaps the problem is solved by the olive oil treatment, I don't know, it's not a treatment I've used.


----------

